

Self-referencing ManyToMany through with Django - coleifer
http://www.charlesleifer.com/blog/self-referencing-many-many-through/
How to implement self-referencing many-to-many relationships in Django. Example use cases are modeling asymmetrical following (a-la twitter) or symmetrical friendship (a-la facebook).
======
conesus
This is an excellent guide. Very clear on usage and writing with the correct
Django pattern. Thanks for submitting this.

